# Car Boot Find From This Morning



## Daz 1900 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi all,

had a good morning at the car boot found a nice Timex Automatic and a Smiths Astral complete with Box and Guarantee card, the Smiths is unusual as i have not seen this type before but it needs some work doing to get it going again but for 8 quid the pair it was not bad!! Here is a Piccie of the Smiths



















Best wishes to all

Darren


----------



## john87300 (Oct 12, 2011)

Nice find Darren, reminds me of soem Buler's of the same era


----------



## Daz 1900 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks John it needs the hairspring sorting and a service and i am hoping that will be all, i have never seen an astral like this one as i thought all of them were 17 jewels upwards this one is just one jewel cal 5001

well worth a punt though,last year i got a Smiths National 17 from the same sale!!

Best Wishes

Darren


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice find, good luck getting it sorted, always nice to have the box & guarantee, well done 

Martin


----------



## Daz 1900 (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks Martin,

I am hoping it is only going to be the hairspring but you never know

Darren


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

Why can't I ever find ooh stuff in boot sales !


----------



## revilo (Jun 5, 2008)

Gottohavearolex said:


> Why can't I ever find ooh stuff in boot sales !


Ditto - or if I do find anything the seller is asking an unrealistic price.


----------



## Daz 1900 (Jul 31, 2011)

Gottohavearolex said:


> Why can't I ever find ooh stuff in boot sales !





revilo said:


> Gottohavearolex said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't I ever find ooh stuff in boot sales !
> ...


Hi Guys,

Just a bit of luck on my part i think, Last Year i got a mint Smiths Astral "National 17" from the same boot sale for Â£5.00 

Best Wishes

Darren


----------



## oz-bear (Jan 27, 2012)

Good score.. :thumbup:


----------

